# Volta Coffee, Tea & Chocolate



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Working to improve Florida's coffee reputation, one shot at a time. Big focus on espresso quality, with guest and single-origin espressos rotating through the menu along with Intelligentsia's Black Cat. 6oz capps and 12oz lattes. All brewed coffees crafted one-at-a-time on the Clover; when available, we feature Intelli's micro-lot and auction lot coffees as limited specials. Full in-house tea service in Hario teawear, with all loose leaf teas-- with an expanded focus on Chinese green, Japanese green, and oolongs. Complete hot chocolate menu, including different European-style drinking chocolates and Vosges "haute" chocolates. Bars from Blanxart, Escazu, Maglio, Askinosie, and other.

More...


----------

